# GRF First Annual Meet-Up



## AtticusJordie

Wow--I wish we could make the trip--but I'll be out West then. It's really nice of you all to offer to host. Hope a good time is had by all!

You mentioned initially that swimming was an option if it were hot enough...

??

April in Ontario??

Enquiring minds want to know!

SJ


----------



## Tuckman

AtticusJordie said:


> Wow--I wish we could make the trip--but I'll be out West then. It's really nice of you all to offer to host. Hope a good time is had by all!
> 
> You mentioned initially that swimming was an option if it were hot enough...
> 
> ??
> 
> April in Ontario??
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know!
> 
> SJ


LOL...Maybe swimming for the Dogs
End of April is about 15(55-60 degrees)...some years we still have some snow


----------



## KatzNK9

:banghead: Owwwwwwwww, way too far away for me but I'm sure you'll have a great time! Sounds like a great party plan! Enjoy!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I've swam in October.... lol... some people like cold water? 


Anyway, please post if you're coming, if you're bringing your dog (which you HAVE to : lol j/k) and if you're coming with a guest(s)


----------



## Joe

I've stuck this thread to give a little more exposure.
If Vierka comes with me, we might take both dogs, otherwise I will come with either Kia or Lila 
Anyhow, count on me to show up.
Joe


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Thanks Joe, I was just about to PM you to ask if you could sticky it 

Also, if theres any Americans planning to join us, I will happily help you in finding a hotel.


----------



## mudd magnet

As I said in the other post if I can get the truck for the day Me and Tucker will be there  

I can bring a big box of hamburger's and some cash if need be but it is a hour and a half+ and I will be driving a envoy that get's mayby 15 mpg :doh: I can pick up the burgers when I have some extra cash then all I need to worrie abought is gas mony lol Thanks sounds like it will be a fun time


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I believe Hamilton is like 2 hours away from my house.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh. 

Swimming for the DOGS...............

Stupid me!

Hope you all have a great time!

SJ


----------



## monomer

A 5 hour drive from here... is probably too much driving for just a single day. If you could move it to after the first week in May, I will be on my summer break then and if the wife could swing 3 or 4 days off we'd go (her work is usually good about such stuff if she gives them enough notice)... well 'cause then after the meet we'd just go to Niagara Falls for a couple more days and make a little vacation out of it. So if you do decide to change the date, there's a real possibility we might be able to attend otherwise we'll just have to try a mid-Michigan thing a little later into the summer. (I do intend on reviving that thread again in the next few weeks... but let's see how this thing goes for now.)


----------



## PJD001

Sounds like a great day out! Wish I could come but a 20 hour flight from Australia and clearing quarantine ,I think I will give it a miss! Lots of Pics please everyone!


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Too far for me and my hounds to travel. Maybe a midwest gathering in early summer would be a good idea.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

lol... My hubby and I are considering. I'm all for May 2-4 weekend... anyone?

(I should add... that's given that she's not in heat at the time of the gathering.)


----------



## mojosmum

Unfortunately we won't be able to make it as it's the week before my wedding and I'll be a little busy  

Michelle....Hamilton is about 3 to 3.5 hours from us here, depending on traffic.

Beautiful area down there though. The Bruce Trail is gorgeous. The dogs should love the hike. 

Enjoy and take lots of pictures.


----------



## jeffreyzone

Dang, this is a bit of a haul for us, so we won't be able to make this milestone First-Ever event. It sounds like a lot of fun, though. Bet we'll see some great photos from that day!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ok, well thats 3 people for sure and one maybe...lol.

I'm really hoping more people will try to make it. I know theres more Ontario people than that.


Mojosmum, we'll definitely still meet up since we live so close together


----------



## Joe

It's too bad that all our members are not putting their marks on our map:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/vbgooglemapme.php
That way we would know exactly which user is from Ontario and we could send an email to all, to see who is interested to come for such get together.
Maybe I could add some required field to our registration form to see which country and province(if applicable) our users come from, to make generation of such emails easier. But I figure, it's kind of too late to do that now.
Well, I have stuck our 'get together' thread to be the first one to show up in GRF Events forum, so hopefully more people see it.
Joe


----------



## sharlin

Here's wishing everyone a grrrrrrrrrreat time!!! Little far to travel from CA but we'll be with you all in spirit.

NorCal Pack


----------



## Kirby'sMom

It's a little far for a weekend for us, too. Pooh!! Have a great time!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I know theres definitely quite a few Ontario people, just not sure where they've been lately...lol.

Katiesmommy doesn't have a car, OntarioGolden not sure where he is recently...

I know theres others.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Detroit to Hamilton is a 3 hour: 25 minute drive approx 190 miles.


----------



## mudd magnet

GoldenLover84 said:


> I know theres definitely quite a few Ontario people, just not sure where they've been lately...lol.
> 
> Katiesmommy doesn't have a car, OntarioGolden not sure where he is recently...
> 
> I know theres others.


Where is Katiesmommy coming from? Mayby somewon could pick her up on the way


----------



## Ninde'Gold

She lives in Sarnia... so maybe if someone from Michigan decides to come, they can get her on the way if they cross the border there...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ok well, I just found out my friends babyshower is on the 21st....


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ok well, I just found out my friends babyshower is on the 21st....


Hmmph....oh well, your friend will understand....


----------



## DogMomAbby

The Golden Retriever Nationals will be in Seattle this September too - it would be a great place to meet people too. I'll have a booth there, so if you are there, stop by & say hello.


----------



## RickGibbs

DogMomAbby said:


> The Golden Retriever Nationals will be in Seattle this September too - it would be a great place to meet people too. I'll have a booth there, so if you are there, stop by & say hello.


Just keep me posted. For sure I'll come check your booth out....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

LOL Rick, I can't really miss out on it. It's her first baby, and she's only 19 and really wants the support.

Not sure what to do now...


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*I wish*

I wish rachel and I could but that is way too far..I am still trying to figure out how to get to albany in June...LOL...I would love to meet you all! I really would!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Okk...well.... now what... so far only two people can make it unless we change the date....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I just want to let everyone know, we've decided to change the date to May 5th in hopes that more people will be able to come


----------



## daizeefluff

Hi, we don't have a car. So we can't make it... and I have an exam on the 7th


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I was gonna say take public transit but you can't take your dog on there... that I know of...??? Toronto to Hamilton isn't too far on a GoBus.

Its ok I realize not everyone will be able to make it, but I hope more than the 3 of us decide to join.


----------



## cosmomom

Wow, sounds like fun. I wish I could, but it's a little far for me to travel right now.


----------



## Katiesmommy

What a JOKE --------------------------------------


----------



## Ninde'Gold

hmm...? What's a joke....?


----------



## RickGibbs

Katiesmommy said:


> What a JOKE --------------------------------------


Did we miss something?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Apparently we did Rick... I have no idea what she's going on about.


----------



## Judi

I have been to Canada in April.
People were skiing.
Wish I could come. It sounds so nice.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Depending where you go, you can ski year-round in Canada.

But not here...it gets like over 100 in the summer...lol


----------



## jan

Its a little to far for me.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

That's okay  Looks like a lot of people can't make it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I just want to update this for Mike so he knows what's going on.

So far these are the definite people attending:

Mike (obviously) and Tucker
Myself, my mom, and Tucker
Joe and Kia or Lila or both if Vierka comes
LevisMom, her husband and Levi

Maybes:
Mudd_magnet
Lego&Jacob
Kim and Tiffany (Tucker's Momma!)
LuxysMommy


----------



## DogMomAbby

GRF logo tees are now available to order - see my post under Main Discussion or send me a PM to place an order. The logo is on the back of the tee, your dog(s) picture (or avatar) is on the front of the tee, along with your dog(s) name or your name (screen name or real name). The proceeds will go to the forum.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Just wanting to see if everyone is still going, and if the "maybe's" know if they're coming yet???

Let me know !!


----------



## Rosco's Mom

How did this go? Is was last weekend wasn't it?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

It was cancelled to do lack of ppl to come.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Maybe we can try some other time when... I dunno...lol. No matter when we make it there's always going to be people who can't make it or won't wanna travel .... soooo I dunno.


----------



## Judi

*That's a shame.*

It was such a nice idea.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I thought it was a good idea. I hope to try again, but I think I'll let someone else pick the weekend and where to have it because everytime I try to plan it everyone says they can't go.


----------

